# What Would Your Character in South Park Look Like?



## Pisis (Feb 16, 2006)

Now, this might be funny... http://spstudio.julia.hosting-friends.de/spstudio.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Unk


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Uum, not sure what to say...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2006)

Just me going out to kick some ass...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 17, 2006)

hehe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

i love that site, great find


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL


----------



## trackend (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent find P


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG ROFL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2006)

Haha


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (Feb 18, 2006)

Huntin' for Bin Laden ... in casual dress, of course.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 18, 2006)

Goin' to the AC/DC concert ...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

well this is what my friend thinks of me


----------



## trackend (Feb 19, 2006)

Spitting image Lanc  post your photo along side it and its obvious.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 20, 2006)

Where on the South Park site do you do this? Could someone give me a link?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

The link is at the top of the page incase you hadn't noticed... then you select english (or german if you want) and away you go...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 20, 2006)

Me. 
"We must bring down the hippies. If we dont stop them in the next 15 minutes, they will grow into a 14 mile radius..."


----------



## Pisis (Feb 21, 2006)

I remade your character a bit. This one one suits you much better!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2006)

much more like it


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

Yep, !


----------



## Pisis (Feb 21, 2006)

Guess who is this?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2006)

hey


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

I found what I believe to be a superior site for this with more options.. 8)

http://images.southparkstudios.com/games/create/


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

most of the stuff's the same, there's just a few more hair styles..........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 25, 2006)

Pisis said:


> I remade your character a bit. This one one suits you much better!



Eh, close. But im blond and wear camo.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 26, 2006)

You're a tit.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

waddya mean by tit? the thing between the woman's legs?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 27, 2006)

... Wow. Just wow. I respect the fact you're a foreigner (Filipinas are cute, though; random, yes I know), and thus know less slang, but wow.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

*drops jaw*


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 27, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> ... Wow. Just wow. I respect the fact you're a foreigner (Filipinas are cute, though; random, yes I know), and thus know less slang, but wow.


im still confused though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

do you get taught biology out there?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

This is a tit looma...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Feb 27, 2006)

huh, you mean birds' flu?
huh?


----------



## plan_D (Feb 27, 2006)

Hahaha! Oh man ... they're all so confused.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 28, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> do you get taught biology out there?


not till i go 2 highschool

my bitch of a science teacher wont teach us anything we can learn


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Feb 28, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Hahaha! Oh man ... they're all so confused.



nope, i was just fukn drunk....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Mar 1, 2006)

Nothing wrong with me saying that the pic didn't look like me. 

Where are Tit birds located at anyway?


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 1, 2006)

P38,

You'll find tits all over the place.

Kiwimac


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2006)

Actually looma, a Tit is one of two mammary glands found on a womans chest... They are primarily used for breast feeding, which is how u naturally feed milk to a newborn child.... That thing between a womans legs is called a twat, pussy or vagina....

I think it may be time for ur Daddy to talk to u about the birds and the bees....

And P-38, there are no real "Tit" birds in the USA, although up in the East, we had a species of bird called the Tufted Tit Mouse.... Its one of the very few species of birds that can go down a tree trunk upside down...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Actually looma, a Tit is one of two mammary glands found on a womans chest... They are primarily used for breast feeding, which is how u naturally feed milk to a newborn child.... That thing between a womans legs is called a twat, pussy or vagina....
> 
> I think it may be time for ur Daddy to talk to u about the birds and the bees....
> 
> And P-38, there are no real "Tit" birds in the USA, although up in the East, we had a species of bird called the Tufted Tit Mouse.... Its one of the very few species of birds that can go down a tree trunk upside down...


oh then my dad must have been hit on the head when he told me


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 2, 2006)

kiwimac said:


> P38,
> 
> You'll find tits all over the place.
> 
> Kiwimac



what ever you do -38 just dont try to feed them bird seeds


----------



## Pisis (Mar 2, 2006)

actually i do... with my opwn special seed....... that's how it's called in Czech...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 2, 2006)

More like this


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 3, 2006)

f***


----------

